# [ultrasondage] Election du meilleur vainqueur de ...



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

"et avec google" !!  

Puisque bonpat est défécant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1056760023Finn_Atlas">


*Quel est selon vous le meilleur gagnant du jeu ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /> TomTom pour la Saint Patrick 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />LucG pour le thème "champion" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Yip pour le thème "trésor" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />iMax pour le thème "cercle" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" /> Tanplan pour le thème "folklore" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" /> Krystof pour le thème "avion"
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Tanplan pour le thème "chocolat" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" /> LucG pour le thème "télévision" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Bébert et son image qui a malheureusement disparu pour le thème "lapin"
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" /> Oupsy pour le thème "panneau" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" /> Karl40 pour le thème Viking 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" /> Nephou pour le thème "police" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />  Tanplan pour le thème (controversé) du "post-it" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" /> jpmiss pour le thème "vache" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" /> Barbarella pour le thème "petits hommes verts et grandes femmes bleues" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" /> Krystof pour le thème "train" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="17" /> Ruban pour le thème "Paris" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="18" /> Petit Scarabée pour le thème "vélo" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="19" />Barbarella pour le thème "vahiné" dont l'image se trouve sur plusieurs macs en fond d'écran (hein Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
<input type="radio" name="option" value="20" /> ThebigLebowski pour le thème "la montagne" (le lien ne marche pas 
	

 ) 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="21" /> MGZ Black Beru pour le thème "infini/eternité" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="22" /> Petit Scarabé pour le thème "plume" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="23" /> Bébert pour le thème "Jean Michel Basquiat" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="24" /> Barbarella (encore) pour le thème Keith Haring 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="25" /> Karl40 pour le thème "feu d'artifice" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="26" />  LucG pour le thème "hippopotame 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="27" /> Barbarella pour le thème "Farniente" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="28" /> le merveilleux Finn_Atlas pour le thème "communication" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="29" /> Abba Zaba pour le thème "nounours" (marche pas 
	

 ) 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="30" /> Karl 40 pour le thème "grève" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="31" /> Jpmiss pour le thème "cuba" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="32" /> macelene pour le thème "panneau" ( 
	

 ) 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="33" /> thebiglebowski pour le thème "savate" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="34" /> Bébert pour le thème "Woodstock" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="35" />  Anntraxh pour le thème "manga" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="36" /> Ginette107 pour le thème "balai" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="37" /> prerima ( 
	

 ) pour le thème "cheminée" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="38" /> baax pour le thème "eau" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="39" /> Tanplan ( 
	

 ) pour le thème "demon" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="40" /> Anntraxh pour le thème "blues" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="41" /> karl 40 (pfff toujours les mêmes) pour le thème "porte" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="42" /> Baax pour le thème "simpsons" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="43" /> Tanplan (ras le bol !! 
	

 ) pour le thème "robot" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="44" /> Krystof pour le thème "UFO" 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="45" /> Anntraxh pour le thème "poil" 
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Allez-y !!!

Ce sondage qui est du type "ultrasondage" doit atteindre au minimu plus de 100 votes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus que la fête du slip aujourd'hui c'est la fête aux multipseudos !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Et qu'çà voooooooooooooooote !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

On peut voter pour soi-même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * On peut voter pour soi-même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien sûr sinon à quoi çà sert ce sondage ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais si tu veux voter pour moi, y a pas de problème (tu te rappelles du tarif pour gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

A voté pour moi


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Vous ne devinerez jamais pour qui j'ai voté


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2003)

A voté ; pas pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quel cn je fais


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juin 2003)

a voté


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

a voté


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * A voté ; pas pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi non plus j'ai pas voté pour moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais on peut voter plusieurs fois vu que c'est un ultrasondage


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

a voté


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi non plus j'ai pas voté pour moi.
> 
> ...


 ben non : je nai pris quun pseudonyme


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

A voté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

9 votants pour l'instant ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est bien mais pas assez !! 

Ca continue !!


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *  ben non : je nai pris quun pseudonyme   *



moi aussi j'ai qu'un pseudo mais je pensais qu'on pouvait voté plusieurs fois


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

A Voté


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

J'aurais bien voté pour moi mais j'ai jamais gagné


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'aurais bien voté pour moi mais j'ai jamais gagné
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et ben moi c'est pareil!

Mais toi, as tu jouer ??


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et ben moi c'est pareil!
> 
> Mais toi, as tu jouer ??
> ...



bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et a chaque fois j'ai mis de superbes images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les gouts...


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Alors là je ne comprends plus rien. J'ai mis dans ce p*tain de thread des centaines de milliard de photos de chat et je n'ai jamais gagné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis comme ça, tranquille, tout le monde mets des avatars avec des chats mais pas un ou une (je ne vous oublie pas les +3%) ne m'a choisi.

Alors ce supersondage de mes c*uilles vous pouvez vous le mettre au c*l.
Désolé si ce n'est pas compréhensible avec les "*" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















_a voté quand même_


----------



## Oizo (28 Juin 2003)

*A voté !*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

A voté aussi


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2003)

euh....he..,je demande un délai


----------



## tomtom (28 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * On peut voter pour soi-même
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien sûr sinon à quoi çà sert ce sondage ?
> 
> ...



Pourquoi j'ai pas lu ça avant de voter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah de toute façon, j'aurais quand-même pas voté pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empèche j'étais le premier à gagner dans ce sujet


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2003)

macelene a voté,


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2003)

A voté ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  "et avec google" !!
> 
> Ce sondage qui est du type "ultrasondage" doit atteindre au minimu plus de 100 votes !
> 
> ...



je me marre mais je me marre ! Quand je lis "le lien ne marche plus", "image disparue" gna gna gna etc...
Quand moi je me suis obligé à recopier sur mon iDisk toutes les photos que j'ai posté dans le thread pour éviter que justement elles ne disparaissent ou que les liens ne marchent plus, je m'étais fait accuser de tricherie par un certain F*nnAtl*s que je ne nommerai pas (il se reconnaitra certainement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sois disant parce que je n'avais pas été chercher mes images sur Google (parce qu'il est vrai que chez moi je collectionne des centaines de milliard d'images et que donc je n'utilisais pas Google)

Et bien cet épisode triste et noir de la guerre sans merci que se livre les prétendants au titre de la meilleure image m'a été fatal. Certain ayant acheté leur victoire d'après ce qu'on laisse dire dans les milieux autorisés à penser à ce thread   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
C'est pour cela que je n'ai jamais gagné et GlobalCut non plus il me semble (de toute façon il fait toujours tout comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

Il faut que ça change F*nnAtl*s !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Au fait Finn j'ai suivi tes conseils sur la psychopharmacologie et j'ai tout arrêté.
Ben maintenant ça dégaze


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2003)

Ce sondage m'interpelle, au point que, si je me laissais aller, l'insomnie pourrait me gagner. En effet, considérant que :

1) mon éthique m'interdit de voter pour moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça fait classe, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2) je vais quand même pas voter pour ces pedzouilles qui se jettent sur google comme mackie sur une faute d'orthographe au point que je n'arrive même plus à suivre ce fil, non mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;
3) ma flemme me tape très fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur la tête dès que mon neurone suggère que je pourrais regarder à nouveau tous les gagnants (sans compter qu'il me reste encore une cinquantaine de Jules Verne à relire) ; 
4) m'abstenir, c'est comme si je reniais ce fil qui me fait tant rigoler

Bon, alors, à part assassiner Finn qui nous a encore lancé un sondage à la con histoire de rédiger sa thèse plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je vois pas trop quoi faire. (En plus, le viaduc de millau est pas encore fini, alors monter à Clermont ce week-end pour nettoyer cet empêcheur de bader en rond, c'est dur !)

Bon, on verra (ça, c'est une bonne phrase, ça s'applique à un maximum de situations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oui, d'accord, sur le Titanic, y a des moments où c'était peut-être pas la phrase à retenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * gnanganga ....
> Il faut que ça change F*nnAtl*s !!   *



Farpaitement !! D'ailleurs je suis d'avis que l'image gagnante soit mise systématiquement sur le compte .mac de bonpat !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait Finn j'ai suivi tes conseils sur la psychopharmacologie et j'ai tout arrêté.
> Ben maintenant ça dégaze
> 
> 
> ...



snif snif !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est donc çà cette odeur de putois ?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















sinon c'est bien si tu suis mes conseils (tu sais maintenant à quel point ils sont bons !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait Finn j'ai suivi tes conseils sur la psychopharmacologie et j'ai tout arrêté.
> Ben maintenant ça dégaze
> 
> 
> ...




Tu devrais faire gaffe, bonpat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ici pas longtemps, Finn va te faire signer un papier comme quoi tu donnes ton corps et surtout le reste à la science. Tu serviras de cobaye pour sa thèse et tu finiras dans un bocal à la fac de Clermont, dans un sous-sol humide.

Remarque, y a sans doute des chats qui s'y promènent en ronronnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans compter les restes de Blaise Pascal qui te le dira : tu fais un pari risqué.


----------



## Ruban (28 Juin 2003)

J'aurais bien voté pour bonpat, mais il est pas dans la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> * J'aurais bien voté pour bonpat, mais il est pas dans la liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais même pas vu...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2003)

A voté aussi.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

Vais voter


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

ai voté (j'en ai vu que quelques uns).


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

Je voterai pour 'ticut quand il gagnera !! Et toc !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

A voté 10x !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * A voté 10x !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah alors, t'as pas posté pour les bons !


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

J'ai voté pour Baax parce que j'adore les Simpsons et particulièrement ce pastiche. C'est de qui l'uvre originale déjà ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

A voté! regardez bien dans la liste y'a 2 supers images


----------



## tomtom (30 Juin 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai voté pour Baax parce que j'adore les Simpsons et particulièrement ce pastiche. C'est de qui l'uvre originale déjà ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Edward Hopper


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

a voté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 encore 75 votes pour l'objectif !!

The big !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as pas voté et je le sais !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * a voté !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu comptes les trouver où ?


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2003)

a voté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour krystof et son thème UFO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








maj : faute ds le pseudo de krystof


----------

